# First Military Wedding...Great Details: Joel & Tifanie



## TheoGraphics (Mar 20, 2012)

A recent military wedding I shot. The groom and groomsmen represented nearly every branch of the military! Their uniforms made the traditional tux look pretty sad, haha. You can read more and see more photos on *my blog!*


CC is always welcomed!

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 20, 2012)

Great series! 

But ...



TheoGraphics said:


> A recent military wedding I shot. The groom and groomsmen represented nearly every branch of the military! *Their uniforms made the traditional tux look pretty sad*, haha. [...]



... but is it just me? Or do the four gentlemen in black look rather odd? To me it seems they all wear the wrong sizes and wrong cut (for their body shapes) dinner suits?


----------



## TheoGraphics (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it's both poorly sized suits, along with standing next to custom-tailored military uniforms, haha!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 21, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> Great series!
> 
> But ...
> 
> ...



They look odd to me too. And you were right Theo, these guys look sharp in their uniforms. I have seen military weddings before but this is pretty classy. The bride looks gorgeous. Im sure she is very happy. One suggestion on the uniform triptych, you should have got a close up of the marine pin on his collar. The main shot and the bottom right look too similar. Try to really mix it up more on a triptych.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2012)

Really nice pictures.

For those interested, the Army guy wearing the Stetson hat is probably a Cavalry Scout - a job title that requires a very rigorous physical and mental prep. Their role is essentially 'scouting', gathering information and sometimes engagement with enemy forward elements. Sort of a semi-cross between Army Rangers and Recon Marines only they function within larger units.
Think John Ford movies, cavalry scout, horses, blue uniforms, sabers - and then think of the modern equivalent.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 21, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Really nice pictures.For those interested, the Army guy wearing the Stetson hat is probably a Cavalry Scout - a job title that requires a very rigorous physical and mental prep. Their role is essentially 'scouting', gathering information and sometimes engagement with enemy forward elements. Sort of a semi-cross between Army Rangers and Recon Marines only they function within larger units.Think John Ford movies, cavalry scout, horses, blue uniforms, sabers - and then think of the modern equivalent.


Thanks for the interesting extra info! Used to be Recon/Scout too ... different continent and different army though


----------



## TheoGraphics (Mar 21, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> > Great series!
> ...



Thanks very much! I believe I have a few shots which focus on the triptych, I'll have to sub those in. Thanks for the CC!



The_Traveler said:


> Really nice pictures.
> 
> For those interested, the Army guy wearing the Stetson hat is probably a Cavalry Scout - a job title that requires a very rigorous physical and mental prep. Their role is essentially 'scouting', gathering information and sometimes engagement with enemy forward elements. Sort of a semi-cross between Army Rangers and Recon Marines only they function within larger units.
> Think John Ford movies, cavalry scout, horses, blue uniforms, sabers - and then think of the modern equivalent.



Great information! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## justphotos (Apr 3, 2012)

that last shot is absolutely phenomenal........may as well be from a fashion magazine.....nicely done


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2012)

Good solid work; well captured.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 4, 2012)

justphotos said:


> that last shot is absolutely phenomenal........may as well be from a fashion magazine.....nicely done



thank you! i got lucky on that one...the videographer's video light hit them perfectly just as my flash was recycling and not firing. it came out great, except for the awful white balance. converted to B&W, and problem solved!


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 6, 2012)

Hold on, is that a Texas Tech cake? Yyyyyyeaaahhhh wreck 'em Tech (I'm a student). 


And nice shots. I really like the one where he's dipping her.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Apr 7, 2012)

Good shooting.  Nice set all the way around.


----------

